# Only Using Ldm



## phinnsfotos (24/10/09)

Hi, I was wondering what the impact of only using Coopers LDM with a K&K. Something like Coopers Pale Ale and 1Kg of LDM? Or Even Coopers Pale and only 500gms of LDM for a mid strength?

Do you need to use a bit of sugar to even things out with K&Ks?

Cheers,
Finn.


----------



## Pennywise (24/10/09)

IMO it'll turn out heaps better, all my kits are done with malt only unless a recipe specifically calls for dextrose or other. using all malt will give you a fuller body and get rid of that watery feel most kits have when made with dextrose. It's usually a good idea to add a small amount of hops in a short boil to offset some of the residual sweetness but doesn't have to be done, I guess it depends on how you like you beers. Go for it, you'll notice a big improvement.

Edit: A very popular recpie is the Pale ale can, 1kg light dry malt, 20-30g of Amarillo or Cascade pellets at flameout. I really like this beer.


----------



## glaab (24/10/09)

it will turn out very sweet , especially if you use Pale Ale goo which has two fifths of **** all hops in it. I've done it with 1 can coops LLME and it was so sweet I couldn;t drink it, although a couple of my mates said it was great! [ good blokes but wouldn't know shit from clay, VB drinkers] U either gotta add some bittering hops or use a bitter can of goo like IPA. cheers


----------



## Bribie G (24/10/09)

Are you referring to light dried malt extract? In my kits days I always had good results using the lighter kits such as Coopers Lager or Canadian Light etc plus 500g of LDME and 500g of DEX. The darker kits such as Real Ale or Dark Ale definitely benefit from all LDME. This can sweeten the beer a little which isn't always a bad thing with darker ales, however you might want to add some extra hops to counteract this, say 20g of a suitable hop pellet boiled for 10 minutes and just chucked into the fermenter with the other ingredients.


----------



## phinnsfotos (24/10/09)

Yup, I was talking about dry malt. I've used the Brew Enhancer's before and I think they're about 75% dex and 25% LDM, or there abouts. But I did find the Pale Ale a little watery. That's why I was wondering about using only dry malt.


----------



## Fermented (24/10/09)

It will be OK, but consider adding some hops just to improve flavour and aroma a little.

Maybe something like 10 g Saaz @ 15 mins (just make a hop tea if you aren't making a boil, or better yet put enough LDM into solution to make two litres @ SG=1040 and boil for 15), and 10 g in the fermenter. I only suggest Saaz because I've done it before and it was rather a pleasant drop, but choose a hop that suits your preference.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Nick JD (24/10/09)

That Coopers LDME is roughly twice the price it should be (you can get LDME for $7 kg if you look around). 

One of my best (extract) beers has just 3kg of LDME. Tons of body and maltiness. 

All you've gotta do is put 5L of water in a big pot and 500g of LDME and boil 20g of hops for an hour. Pour it through a sieve into your fermenter and add the LDME. Easy. 

Ditch the can, man! It's the weak link - not the sugar.


----------



## CDJ (24/10/09)

It will turn out better IMO, and agree that you will need some hop addition for flavour and aroma.

Check the spreadsheet in this section (iahn's spreadsheet). It will give you a feeling of what to expect with your K&K ingredients.


----------

